# My exercise blog:



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

I thought it was worth me writing a little about me and how my exercise has built up since June.

I play competitive tennis and have done for many years, so along with everything else, I have continued to do this and since June my tennis has really improved -as last sundays post revealed!

When I found out I was diabetic I knew I had to do something and not put things off anymore. Although I was playing tennis about 12 hours a week I still wasn't losing weight.

I therefore found our gym on the second floor of my club (I used the stairs not the lift) and tentatively popped my head in!

That is the best thing I could have done. Immediately I was taken by the hand, had a long private discussion with a PT where I completely broke down. She was absolutely fantastic. She didn't try and sell me PT sessions, she set up a classes programme for me, wieghed me and then took me off to measure me.

Every week I went back for what they call a review and my programme was changed - introducing the gym slowly.

I couldn't run on the treadmill to start with, I had to walk, then walk uphill, then jog, now i am running hard for 20 mins. Next week I progress to running outside and am not sure if I will like it.

I  have progressed week by week to where now i don't find the classes enough and as well as tennis, I spend time in the gym for 1 hour working very hard (6 days a week exercise in total)

I now do the following:
Tennis
Salsa aerobics (for fun!)

and 
Running
Rowing
Stairs
Squats with weights and swiss ball
Lunges with Weights
Leg press at 100k x 3 sets
Chin ups and tricep dips
Viper squats and shoulder press
Sit ups 
Plank holds x 5
..and to finish off boxing.

I now look back to that overweight depressed lady in June who timidly opened the gym door and can see how far I have come. I am so proud of myself.

I am not posting this to post, just to encourage others that if I can do it, so can you. You do have to be committed though, and put all those excuses away for a while and do everything you are told to do  - no arguing!!

I am now entering the race for life in May to do my first 5k run - I am telling you all so I can't back out! My training for that starts next week.

I hope some find this useful!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, this is really positive. the great thing is you are enjoying it and feeling the benfits from it.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

It really does make you feel good - which is something I can't believe I am saying. Its a feeling I wish I could bottle and send to you all. It takes away the pain and heartache of having to diet - it means I am now dieting so I can do well at my next gym session, rather than just got to lose weight.

Also in case anyone is wondering I am fast approaching 50 -well am 48 at moment! I do more now than I did in my 30's.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 17, 2010)

Just reading your post made me feel better. Thank you for posting it. As we go along and people feel better and better about things there will be a whole lot more encouraging posts like yours.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2010)

Really excellent stuff Lucy! You will be getting the benefit of all those lovely endorphins which will be part of why you are feeling so good because of it. Also, your body will be so much better prepared to cope with life and the stresses and strains it throws at us. You are a shining example of how diabetes can actually by the trigger to improving health, not despairing about how it might adversely affect it. Well done!

If you are venturing outside for a run then the one thing you must ensure you have is a good pair of running shoes. Treadmills are very different to running outside as they provide some of the cushioning that pavements don't - running on grass will be better for your joints at first if that is possible. A lot of people start off by 'lamp-posting': run to the next lamp post, then walk briskly to the one after. After a while you can run two and walk one, until eventually you are not stopping at all! My personal recommendation is for Asics running shoes - I have worn them for years and remained blister-free, which can be important as a diabetic. If possible, find a proper running shop in your area and ask their advice, much better than going to JD Sports or one of the 'fashion' sports shops. Good luck!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks to both of you.
I have invested in a good pair of running shoes, and my PT will be with me on my run, so I suppose I will go with what he says. He did say it will take me longer than on the treadmill to start with.  Just doing 1 mile to start with - its next Thursday at 3.30pm. Cripes!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 17, 2010)

I am hugely impressed!

Andy


----------



## traceycat (Sep 17, 2010)

thats brilliant lucy, and its great that you enjoy it aswel. i think with me i sometimes find excercising boring, but i go on the wii now which i find ok.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

If you enjoy the WII tracey then go for it - you are right you have to enjoy it!


----------



## katie (Sep 17, 2010)

Lucy that's great! such an inspiring post 

I would love to take up a class again, I used to do Karate and fencing.  I have no money at the moment but as soon as I get a job I think i'll look into a new class


----------

